# Arador AR-234 German Aircraft.



## sunny91 (Jan 26, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2008)

Love the JATO packs. We came mightly close to losing a technology war with Germany. Great video.


----------



## Erich (Jan 27, 2008)

Sunny thanks for the great video on a little known German jet, wish they could of continued the sequences on the bomber unit in the snow, really showed the harsh conditions in which they served....

thanks ! E


----------



## fly boy (Jan 28, 2008)

isn't that the first jet bomber? becasue i have flown one in a flight sim before and i know how it handles


----------



## Erich (Jan 28, 2008)

You have absolutely NO clue how the real jet handles, flight sim is not the same as the real thing especially a WW2 jet


----------



## sunny91 (Jan 28, 2008)

Me-262 and AR-234

Sunny


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 28, 2008)

fly boy said:


> isn't that the first jet bomber? becasue i have flown one in a flight sim before and i know how it handles



HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2008)

fly boy said:


> isn't that the first jet bomber? *becasue i have flown one in a flight sim before and i know how it handles*





Oh yes! Someone went there!

I am going to add that to my siggy...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks GREAT, Adler!!! Geez, I'm still laughing over that comment. 

Watch out Flyboy. He's flown a flight simulator so he'll be coming after your job next.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 30, 2008)

Great crates but too little too late, thankfully.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2008)

Really good Vid on the AR-234, Sunny. Too little too late.

Charles


----------

